# Antique Wurttemberg Musical Mantle Clock



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)

Have had this for many years, and only just discovered that the alarm is musical (it's been sitting in the back of a closet). Oddly enough, the melody sounds like "My Country 'Tis of Thee". It keeps great time, and everything works. I've seen similar models online with Junghans marked movements, but this one is unmarked.

Was hoping someone could provide some information on these, such as when they were produced, and if they are fairly common. Thanks.


----------



## Tickertocker78 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,
Your clock was probably made in 1900-1920. This type of clock is fairly common, but very nice!
Regards.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Several companies produced clocks that simulated the very popular carriage clock style. The Seth Thomas Joker has a similar look but it struck the hours. Most of major clock factories (Waterbury, Gilbert, Junghans, etc) would have produced a comparable design. They are fairly common but ones with original parts in nice cosmetic and operating condition are harder to find. The dial is usually munged up from over oiling or replaced and the plated finish is wearing through.

Yours looks to be in nice original condition.


----------

